# Basic D'arce Choke!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 30, 2007)

[yt]2Wz62NL2JtM&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2007)

That's a nice clip!


----------



## Boomer (Jul 30, 2007)

I like the monologue in the beginning..."Joe Rogan went crazy...'It's a darce choke!'..."

Hah...of course he went crazy, he's Joe Rogan....your friendly neighborhood a$$hole frat guy commentator :angel:



Seriously....good walkthrough on the technique....I got tapped with that exact move about 2 hours ago.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 31, 2007)

Boomer said:


> I like the monologue in the beginning..."Joe Rogan went crazy...'It's a darce choke!'..."
> 
> Hah...of course he went crazy, he's Joe Rogan....your friendly neighborhood a$$hole frat guy commentator :angel:
> 
> ...


 
Hey Boomer if that happens again grab his nearest leg and drive and pull your head up on his chest.  He should be on his back and you will be able to assume the crossbody and begin to start and break the hold.  This one is pretty easy to get out of if you can get a leg.


----------

